# Better late than never!



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Finally got my camera back so heres a recent picture of my sibe pup.


----------



## TurnerPack (Aug 22, 2008)

very cute. they are beautiful dogs! A lotta work though


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Ooh she's so pretty! What's her name?


----------

